
Jonathan Blow demos his game development tech: own programming language/compiler - kyberias
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2017-04-20-jonathan-blow-teases-prototype-of-his-next-game
======
kyberias
It looks like a mixture of C++, Pascal, Haskell. Ugly to my taste. Reminds me
of PHP and certain Operating system named after a building of worship.

------
Pica_soO
Well done.. i watched his language conception videos. He really thought this
well through. Its not tailored to the task is made for - relatively quick
writing highly performant game code.

